# Best Value Car Insurance?



## adam_net (13 Jun 2009)

Hi,

Anyone notice that car insurance is rocketing? My renewal just went UP by over 100euro after being with same insurer for 4 years and no claims!
So im now shopping around...looks like quinn are the cheapest at 500 fully comp. 
Has anyone gotten any good deals to share?
Also, if 2 insurers are the same price, any thoughts on who is better? Quinn or avviva?


----------



## joebhoy (13 Jun 2009)

Well tell Quinn that Avviva gave you the same price they will knock a bit off for you.

Try www.123.ie for a quote


----------



## Ed054 (15 Jun 2009)

Just insured the wife's car on its4women.ie who were over €100 cheaper then anyone else including 123.ie
Good policy with fully protected bonus.


----------



## Bunnyadden (15 Jun 2009)

I have just received my renewal from Axa which states that my premium for this year is €460. Under this amount on the renewal notice, it states this "includes a previous credit of €154.65". 

When I rang to enquire how I had a credit of €154.65 on my account, they told me that no, this was the discount that they would have given me if I had rang up to negotiate..... So really, my new premium was, without the discount, €600. I paid €400 last year.

Got quote from 123.ie for 362.  When I rang Axa back, there was no give - it was 460 - take it or leave it.

Felt it was underhand to put the "credit" of 154 on to the premium to mask the huge jump of 200 on last year's quote.

In the meantime, I have saved myself €100.


----------



## LDFerguson (16 Jun 2009)

This question comes up frequently and the answer is that no one insurance company or broker is best value for all drivers & cars.  So just because someone here got a great quote from FBD or 123.ie or Axa, that doesn't mean that you'll get the same.  They might be driving a Bentley and aged 50 with 30 years NCD; you might be driving a Tata Nano at 19 with two previous claims.  

Do a search for car insurance on Askaboutmoney.com.  Pick out half a dozen of the names that occur frequently as offering good value.  Get quotes from all of them.  It might take you half an hour but if saves you hundreds, wouldn't it be a half hour well spent?


----------



## contractor (17 Jun 2009)

Beware of renewal quotes.  I just got a renewal from insure.ie which is €40 more expensive than going through their website.

Bestquote.ie is best I can find.  €80 cheaper than the next best which is chill.ie.

I would also advise against Quinn.  Sure they're cheap but they are cheap for a reason.  Good luck getting any money out of them.


----------



## Disney inc (1 Oct 2009)

Try big companys like Axa or HibernianAviva or check out a new site quoteclub.ie its the irish equilivent to comparethemarket.com


----------



## peteb (1 Oct 2009)

Disney Inc, whats your deal.  You only joined today and you are digging up all old insurance posts like Patrick3326 who only joined yesterday. Any relation?


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Oct 2009)

Disney inc, please clarify whether you have any connection to quoteclub.ie.


----------

